# Emergency!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sgl.dll eror



## vsocianu (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a big problem whit "The 5-th element". when I start the game it tels me:
The driver of a PowerVR 3D card has been detected, but the hardware could not be initialized.

Please remove the file SGL.DLL from your WINDOWS and WINDOWS/SYSTEM directory and try again. 
I've looked but the dll dosent exist (I looked for hiden files too). I DON'T NO WHAT TO DO!
Please help me.


-vsocianu-

please sent me replyes


----------



## Johnline (Jul 24, 2006)

i have the same problem. trying the win95/98 compatibility mode also does nothing. Please if anyone has a work around for this classic game to work help us out.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

What are the system requirements for the game and also list your system specs. Thanks.


----------



## Johnline (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok guys, I've found the solution. It works on my xp professional anyway.
Undo any changes you may have made to the Fifth Element directory and make sure the program isn't set to run is 256 colours, different resolutions or 95/98 compatibility.
I found the solution on a french website but the file contents are English enough, (skip to the bottom link to download the soda.zip fix):
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/forums/1-646-8742478-1-0-1-0-0.htm

This site then gave me a link to the ecological archives:
http://www.esapubs.org/archive/ecol/E082/008/suppl-1.htm
The site strangely talks about birds, immigration, and matlab. It is actually a site that hosts an analytical program designed to run in matlab, but because matlab is also an old program, the site hosts an archive called soda.zip, which contains files which seem to cover any compatibility issues or absent files win2000 and xp might have.
so Download soda.zip at:
http://www.esapubs.org/archive/ecol/E082/008/E082-008soda.zip
And extract. Ignore the file "soda.exe", but copy all the other .dll files to C:\WINDOWS and run the game unmodified, it should work.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Glad you got it working. Thanks for posting your solution.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Glad you got it working. Thanks for posting your solution.


Ditto! good find!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeez, I probably would have never come accross that one! Indeed, Great find!


----------

